# Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT.........



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

still runs F-ing great!! I love this car........reliable as stock (that is not saying much I guess







),but it totally kicks ass,and runs 11.9-12.2 afr at WOT,even with a narrowband ECU!
If you are thinking about it,just DO IT!!
BTW..........FWD TT.....lighter weight,less issues,cheaper clutches/trans,and FASTER (no extra weight/drag of the 4wd) 
Back to what you were doing.......


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (VWAUDITEK)*

eurodyne? or uni?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (stevemannn)*

REVO all the way buddy.....








This car is a early narrowband car,and with my 9 years of turbo car building/tuning experience,I setup this car with a 3071R turbo,made tweeks to the fueling with Lemmiwinks,used a adjustable FPR,and made 401whp on the dyno,and the fuel trims are -6 & -7 percent.The file is written for 440cc injectors,but running 550's @ 4 bar.I could tweek the fuel trims to read lower however that would bring AFR into the mid-hogh 12's and I like the lower 12's-11's AFR......ths car has 35K+ BT now,and I was just wanting to share how stoked I am on my little TT,this car is pure magic!


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (VWAUDITEK)*

o lol should of looked at your sig
those are deff. some nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good work man
cant wait to go bigturbo . still deciding on what i want to run 
hx35,t3/34e garret 50 trim,or 3071 0r 76
but thats in a year or so lol.. so well see... but i deff liek those numbers
hows the spool up on that beast?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (stevemannn)*

Thanks man,spools good for what it is,you start pulling hard @ 4kand at 4700RPM it is like a rocket up to the 7500rpm redline.Only spools a couple hundred RPM's later than my 2871R but with WAY better top end pull.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (VWAUDITEK)*

I dont want a nb tune, especially for a much larger turbo and 2.0 engine. Thats why i just recieved my awp harness. Plus i plan on running a pump and e85 tuned file


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_ still runs F-ing great!! I love this car........reliable as stock 

CONGRATS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice to see a post from from somebody who actually does the work and they have a TT that runs!


_Modified by HernTT at 6:31 PM 2/5/2009_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (HernTT)*

You got any long straights to see what 7500 in 5th looks like? I mean, the true advantage to fwd is top end pull!
On the other hand, i definitely enjoy blipping the throttle and absolutetly NAILING 2nd in the rain and having it hook up the 
PS2s and i'm gone


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (M this 1!)*

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (TTurboNegro)*

funny, just after posting, i left for home in the rain, did my on ramp and nailed 2nd to have the ass kick out *onto* the freeway! fun of the Peloquin rear LSD. this i do not have pics of. but here is getting the original K04 nice and warm!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (M this 1!)*

LoL is it safe to be going 150 while taking a pic?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (cdougyfresh)*

Obviously...........duh............look how clear the picture is!! (in Napolean voice)


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Probably just the cluster any ways.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (octalon7)*

yea, its in his driverway and he's got his jammies on














Seriously though, I went 120 once, and it was like time was stopped; fun, but not on a country road (again)


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

9.4 MPG at 150.. not bad.


----------



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

whats the point of all those mods if your only going 120?
at least go till the cutoff(unchipped)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (MattAttack)*

I only slowed down because otherwise I would have ended up a half-mile into a cornfield


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (MattAttack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattAttack* »_whats the point of all those mods if your only going 120?
at least go till the cutoff(unchipped) 

I dont want to go to jail for going 80 mph over the speed limit


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

That's why track days are so cool!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

in Ontario they impound your car if you go 50km/h over the limit http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
and for all you BT fanatics, didn't you hear the new thing is ST (small turbo) Ko3 all the way


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

yea, as a desk paperweight...come to think of it, I'd rather even have a 3071r on my desk than a k03


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_in Ontario they impound your car if you go 50km/h over the limit http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
and for all you BT fanatics, didn't you hear the new thing is ST (small turbo) Ko3 all the way









Heck yea, I'm going the "all original" route. I'm going to ditch my K04-022 for a K03, not even a K03-s.
I might be the first 225 ever to rock a k03. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_ cheaper clutches/trans

Not all of us


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (Murderface)*

Glad to hear.......... sorry but EURODYNE all the way for me







Need new clutch and brakes now but other than that ..... rock solid


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Not all of us









S'all good, there are plenty of broken 02Js with perfect clutches. I guarantee that my 02M's synchros will crap out before I break anything







...oh wait


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (VWAUDITEK)*

let's get some engine shots


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (VWAUDITEK)*

FWD TT, what a waste.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

what is wrong with a FWD audi tt
except the trans sucks
except torque steer
except wheel spin
oh...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

...except they'll take you on the highway









_Quote, originally posted by *robingohtt* »_*except the trans sucks*


Wait, my trans sucks, come again?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Have driven both.......FWD has less "issues" whether it is the crap Haldex system or the myriad linkages/bushings that can & do fail at the rear,not to mention having to remove subframe when doing a clutch job or the extra 300lbs. of the 4wd stuff.
FWD is a simple car and faster in the top end.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Have driven both.......FWD has less "issues" whether it is the crap Haldex system or the myriad linkages/bushings that can & do fail at the rear,not to mention having to remove subframe when doing a clutch job or the extra 300lbs. of the 4wd stuff.
FWD is a simple car and faster in the top end. 

and you also probably are not driving in the snow in Hawaii


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_and you also probably are not driving in the snow in Hawaii

x2... Seriously, the FWD is lighter, but I hate FWD, and it will only matter on a track or when doing something illegally; I have 10x more going 20mph with AWD than I did with FWD...


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

wrong wheel drive sucks!
throw both into a turn...or some snow....and tell me your impressions then.


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (MKIIIGolfGTI)*

FWD is so lame for an Audi. I guess it is okay for an island like HI, otherwise just another tubby-chick car.


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (VWAUDITEK)*

Glad to hear that your car still runs great. It's sad to see that you put alot of effort and time I'm sure but it will never be great because it's not "quattro." It's kind of upsetting that people can't just give props without dogging about something. Anyway It's your car and good luck. You got my props.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (skitzafit)*

i think you missed some humor in slight jabbing. none of us were dogging.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (M this 1!)*

Yes,M-1 is right,it is all friendly here.....I agree for cornering/bad weather, quattro rules bar none,however I still think the TRUE torsen diff quattro is better (we also have a quattro A4 2.0t S-line as well,my wifes car)and it is full time AWD.
But for a car like mine with a turbo that starts to spool at 4k it is more a freeway car than anything....it can be fun in the twisties,but hard to modualte the throttle with a top end turbo,it is usually all or nothing.


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (VWAUDITEK)*

nothing was missed I understood the sarcasm, The quattro system is good but I agree there are alot better systems then the Haldex. Still got my props on the set up. Fwd, Quattro whatever you did what alot of people here wish they could and I hope all can go BT and see what the TT can really do. I got love for all


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (VWAUDITEK)*

Wait, they have freeway's in Hawaii?







Tai, I'm glad you love you car. Yes, Torsen > Haldex, but Haldex > Frontrash or whatever Audi wants to label FWD. That's why I bought the TT, my GTI spins 4th gear at 18 psi, ie pointless. The point of an Audi is AWD, if you really wanted the faster car, you would have bought the lightest Golf you could find, and had more cargo room. Or a Beetle.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_but hard to modualte the throttle with a top end turbo,it is usually all or nothing.


Then you need a low end motor like some of us


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Then you need a low end motor like some of us









That just makes traction worse, something the FWD guys don't need.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That just makes traction worse, something the FWD guys don't need. 

Im doing just fine with 300wtq at 3k.... or course at 4k on would be better


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Dude,my stage 3 3071R TT......... (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Im doing just fine with 300wtq at 3k.... or course at 4k on would be better 

That's the point, it doesn't stop at 3K anymore. lol


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

actually FWD on the track is fine, like as in time-atttack events,,, it allows to compete with other FWD cars, so there is more fun..
if my car was a quattro...whoa,,it's STI, EVO 7-EVO 10s....in the same company,,,and the porsche AWD...heck...makes u wanna get the twin turbo HPA with 3.2 to show 'em what a VAG car can do...but then I would have to lose a kidney in eBay..or something..
yeah u can port the engine to 2.1 litres with our stock block, but those EVOs can port till 2.2litres..







..unless u get the 2.2 stroker kits from INA with the oettinger crank...$$$
in FWD events, it's the honda civics, golf GTIs, integras, mitsubishi colts...and so forth...and fords STs, etc, etc..
basically it's better to be at the top of the ladder than below








the BIGGEST thing I dont like about my FWD audi tt is the rear torsion beam...run over something big and uneven and whoa...everything wobbles ...and becomes unstable..hate that ,,,
once I am done with the engine, I plan to steal the muti-link suspension from a quattro Mk1 audi tt. along with the 6-speed..
that is why our Mk5s and Mk2 audi tts are doing so well...the rear suspension difference..more expensive to make but on the track, it pays well..of course the mk2 is better wih ASF front end




_Modified by robingohtt at 10:14 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

VWAUDITEK, I am in the same shoes as u... I have an audi tt FWD..and look a my sig for my turbo, my brother-in-tt!!

I hate the fact that our stock FWD is quite heavy compared to other FWD cars,,but I am almost stripping up to my 1.2 tons goal..just removed my stereo system..ALL the speakers..that saved another 15kg....sigh the sacrifices








if u r a fan of WTCC like me, it's the FWD SEATS that rule, not the RWD BMWs..they are heavier and they also have a weight penalty..haha








so I dont believe in FWD being superior than RWD at all..
or even AWD superior than FWD..especially on the track,
the the suspension setup and the kerb weight..that really maters on the circuit,,,and the drivers skill of course the most important
and also very imprtant is the rigidity of the chassis (this one is a pain in the ass for me)
ever seen AMG S-class weighing more than 1.8tons on the track?







so elegant - not! high hp, high torque and high body weight just dont go along



_Modified by robingohtt at 10:15 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

Well stated and a lot of good points. I enjoy the TT, whether fwd or Quattro and it is a pretty good community. You can’t listen to Adam though he is extremely biased!! You’ll rue the day you crossed me Adam!!!







Great set up still got my props. But as stated previously pictures or it didn’t happen.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (skitzafit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skitzafit* »_Well stated and a lot of good points. I enjoy the TT, whether fwd or Quattro and it is a pretty good community. You can’t listen to Adam though he is extremely biased!! You’ll rue the day you crossed me Adam!!!









No, in all honesty, the 1.8 with 3076 was streetable, the 2.0 with 35R is just spin city. A FWD TT with this much power is no different than a Golf/Jetta.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if I had money to burn and a wife not saying "that's enough damn it!"
i'd do a 2.0 w/ 3076


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No, in all honesty, the 1.8 with 3076 was streetable, the 2.0 with 35R is just spin city. A FWD TT with this much power is no different than a Golf/Jetta. 

Last time you said a beetle







I agree completely. 1st gear for me is worthless. 2nd gear will spin if im not careful. Thats with a 2871R too much low end Tq in those gears. But we know a FWD makes its money on the top end. Rue it Adam, Rue it










_Modified by skitzafit at 11:57 AM 2-12-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (skitzafit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skitzafit* »_
Rue it Adam, Rue it










Thanks, that just killed my sore ribs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (skitzafit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skitzafit* »_ But we know a FWD makes its money on the top end. 

Well what happens when you don't get traction til 120?


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

why would it take that long to get traction? I'm not argueing that if you want 400 +hp that a fwd is the best option, it's not. But it isn't a horrible car to tune either. It just a car it's not like the fwd TT is a plague or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (skitzafit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skitzafit* »_why would it take that long to get traction? 

Because it's that poweful. I can do rolling *smoky* 4th gear burnouts at 18 psi. I never said it's horrible to tune, it's the same as a Golf/Jetta/Beetle. You just reach a point where it's.........pointless.


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes your car perhaps. There is a point where it is nonproductive for a fwd. This isn't an argued point at all. Knowing the limitations of the system whether it's fwd or quattro is always important. We all know that. Anyway I enjoy my set up very much even as I plan for a new car. I'm thinking 135i, S4 or S3, who knows. Thanks for the help before Adam.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

so when it is pointless for a FWD?
350whp? 400whp? 450whp?


----------

